# Anyone provide eps files for rhinestones?



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

I am wanting to do some of my own rhinestone transfers. I have done a few using my roland gx24 cutter and adobe illustrator for the software. It is very time consuming to manually move the dots around and have tried using the scatter brush patterns, but they are hard to perfect. I dont know that buying the r wear software will pay for itself, as I dont know how often I will be making transfers. Is there any other software that can be used or is anyone on the forum willing/able to provide eps files for hire? Thanks, Kim


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Rhinestone Templates 

sandy jo site, i have worked with her in the past and she is a very nice lady


Bling sports apparel

i dont know the guy but i know he has some pretty awesome
stuff

Rhinestone Exchange: News

havent joined yet but i will in about 15 minutes. 

thats what i know of.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kim,

Funtime Pro has what you want and a group on yahoo for support Funtime Scrapbooking - Digital scrapbooking software!

You will like the group, experienced help, great group youll like them.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

THanks, I was just looking into that one. It is very reasonably priced vs. R Wear. I love my Roland cutter, but dont want to spend the $500 on software when it isnt the main focus of my business. 

Thanks again,
Kim


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kim, I know you use Adobe, this is an option for Corel. A & L Enterprises Adobe might have something similar, I'm not very familiar with Illustrator.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great response. Did some more searching and found some reasonably priced software...should get it today and will let you know how it goes. I like doing it all myself, so happy to find something affordable.

Kim


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Evie, do you know if this software is compatible with any cutters and design software, other than what is listed as compatible cutters on their site?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kim,which rhinestone software did you decide on?


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mike what kind do you have? they should be able to us this with almost anything. I can find out for you.



GHEENEE1 said:


> Evie, do you know if this software is compatible with any cutters and design software, other than what is listed as compatible cutters on their site?


----------



## mamalou413 (Dec 14, 2009)

This website is great and William has a large selection to choose from at a VERY reasonable price. Check it out Rhinestone Artwork - Rhinestone Artwork

Lisa
www.mamalousgems.com


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Evie, I'm not doing rhinestones yet. I've been using stock rhinestone designs and designing faux rhinestones with Corel using holographic heat applied vinyl. I have MS, so shaking is a concern with stones. Just researching the cheapest and best way to get into this. Mike


----------



## Lady Got Stones (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new today. I recommend the 2010 Funtime with the rhinestone feature. It is combatible with many cutters. I am going to either get the Bosskut Gazelle or the Silhouette sd. I buy from ebay for alot of those things. Software prices are great as well as vinyl, blades, flocking, and cutting mats.
I do buy my stones and studs from Aliexprss.com.
Huge wholesale companies are listed through them as well as alibaba.com. My fav company from aliexpress is Hones.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Sandy Jo here is the most helpful lady! She does custom templates.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Kim

Which software did you decide on?


----------



## Lady Got Stones (Apr 14, 2011)

Vinyl Plotter Software 2010 WinPCSIGN PRO Rhinestone Ebay....289.00-352.00
Another software that I found is RhinestoneWorx at www.rhinestonemachine.com no listing of price.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

thats overly expensive for it....

GCC Vinyl Cutters, Winpcsign 2010 pro


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

rhinestoneworkx is part of permabosses cam setup and i think that was like 30k last i remember. 



Lady Got Stones said:


> Vinyl Plotter Software 2010 WinPCSIGN PRO Rhinestone Ebay....289.00-352.00
> Another software that I found is RhinestoneWorx at www.rhinestonemachine.com no listing of price.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

I ended up getting Winpcsign Pro 2010. I got it from www.rhinestonedesignz.com. I am thrilled with the software. It was exactly what I was hoping for. The price was excellent, much more affordable than Rwear and at present there was a bundle which gave me extra single line fonts, perfect for rhinestones. Software is great because it is compatible with my Roland cutter. Already cut 3 templates.

Scott was really nice to work with, called and emailed and express shipped for me, I would highly recommend the software and the rhinestonedesignz.

Thanks for all of the emails and responses, this forum is great with the help.

Kim


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kim,

I got mine from Scott also after buying Funtime, his service is great and you will love the software.



Mike,

Try the free download from winpcsign to see what you think. It is limited in what you can do like no print 

outs etc but you can play and see if it is for you. WinPCSIGN 2010 demo

Good luck to both of you 

Evie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

rhinestonelady said:


> Sandy Jo here is the most helpful lady! She does custom templates.



Thank you Barbara
I love to help others how to use Rhinestones in whatever application they use or software,

I find great pleasure in watching all those I have taught in the past, post pictures of the items they have made,, 
but knowing that they are building strong business's is awesome as well.

Sandy jo
Monkey MeMe/MMM


----------

